# Iverhart Plus Recall



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Many lots of Iverhart Plus Heartworm Preventative are being recalled due to an ivermectin potency failure. You can read more at the below:

http://www.petmd.com/news/alerts-re...ialMedia&utm_campaign=Recall-iverhart04102013


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

KB87 - thank you for the information!

Both of our dogs are on Iverhart Max (fortunately not under recall), but for a few seconds I forgot they were on Iv. Max, not Plus - had to double check.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skyymax, I saw that you have your dogs on this so I wanted to make sure you saw. So glad to hear your pups aren't on Plus!


----------

